# Solved: vga to scart/svideo no colour



## scouse13 (Oct 29, 2009)

hi all
i have purchased a aver keylite pc to tv converter, this takes the signal from the pc vga port( which is the only video out on my laptop) and then it should go into the s-video connection on the tv, because the Bush tv i have does not have an s-video input i am using a scart/s-video adapter, all is fine, the picture is clear the only problem is it is in back and white, how can i get colour, do i need any other leads or do i have to change any settings on the laptop/tv.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

The manual I am viewing shows a SCART to RCA adapter plugs into the green connector on the unit. It may not support using a SCART to S-video adapter.


----------

